# Colts vs Bears



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 2, 2007)

Ok the game is finally almost upon us, who do you got and why?  I just feel the Colts have slayed the dragon and its all downhill from here, i cant find a reason why they can lose so im picking them 38-17..


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 2, 2007)

Colts in a close one.  The Bears D is intense and I love watching them.  They will keep the game tight since the Bears O is suspect even against an OK D that has been playing well as of late.  Peyton on all of his weapons will bog down from time to time and have to settle for field goals.  But I think Peyton will hook up once or twice with his boys.  Peyton gets the MVP after a last minute drive for a TD.


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 2, 2007)

The Colts scored 38 points against the Pats D, and they will score over 30 against the Bears.  No way Rexie G can stay with the Colts offense, so it is a blowout - 33-14.

And then - if you think you've seen a lot of Peyton Manning until now, you ain't seen nothing yet......he'll have his own breakfast sandwich at McDonald's in 2 weeks......


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 2, 2007)

Colts blow them out..


----------



## KevinB (Feb 2, 2007)

Bears D is a little overrated, they played alot of weak teams this year, and Grossman  has been hot and cold all season, very inconsistent ,almost lost his job as QB this season. I think they are a good team, but after seeing the Colts play the Pats 2 weeks ago, I have to take the Colts. I saw some good things from their D, Bellichick wore them down in the end, but the Colts O did the same to the Pats D. Bears O is no match for the Colt's O and the Bears D wont keep them in the game all by themselves. I see Rex throwing 3 interceptions for some reason, Colts are taking this one.


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 2, 2007)

I think the Bears are going to surprise some people. Their defense is back to where it was in Oct/Nov, stripping balls left and right, and Tillman could have a breakout game. Everyone here realizes that Pimpmyself Manning has about the same record this post season as Rex Grossman.
I know Pimpy Manning is regarded as one of the best ever, and rightfully so, he just tends to choke a little during the playoffs, and this is his first trip as well as Rex's. Who do you think has more pressure on them to win?
The Bears may be an underdog, but you never want to corner an angry Bear. I forsee Pimpy meeting the turf of Dolphin stadium up close and personal several times on Sunday.
Bears 27 - Colts 21


----------



## jack97 (Feb 2, 2007)

I like the Bear's chances just because of the matchups. Bear's D is strong and fast in the middle, should take away the short/med passes up the middle and take away the running game. This will force the pimp (good one sheik) to go to the sideline or deep but the Bear's pass rush should give him limited time. The Ravens have a great lb squad and a great safety and held them to 9 points in the playoffs. It looked like the Patriots tried to this but the LBs were to slow and the pass rush was not healthy by the second half, I'm not making excuses, my point is Belichick and any reasonable coach will try to defend the Colts this way.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 2, 2007)

Bears will prevail , Hype is over!

It's time to do some hitting -------let's see who hits better


----------



## wintersyndrome (Feb 2, 2007)

Colts...and the difference will be the QB Idont believe that Grossman is 'there' yet...

His D will keep him in the game, and keep the game close.
However no other QB in the league can read a D like Peyton, the manner in which he calls audibles is great to watch...now if he could only teach his brother that stuff.

Colts 24- Bears 21


----------



## JimG. (Feb 2, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Colts blow them out..



I agree...this one's a yawner, over at halftime.

Colts 42, Bears 10


----------



## Paul (Feb 2, 2007)

Colts 'cos according to all the experts at WEEI, the NFL is rigged and they're going to hand it to Peyton this year. ;-) 

Actually, I think it will be up to Harrison to show-up for this, he's the one I think disappears in the big games.

Colts in a close one but Da Bears will


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 2, 2007)

how about a "not watching/dont care" tab??


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 2, 2007)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> how about a "not watching/dont care" tab??



 Ohhh cmon u know u are gonna at least watch the commercials... U know whats funny if u took the 4 best players off each team for example on Indy Manning, Wayne, Harrison, and Freeney.  the Bears are alot better than the colts after u take them off both teams.  I hope its a good game, we shall see.


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 2, 2007)

Take the Bears getting 7 and the over.  Grossman will surprise everybody on Sunday and the game will come to the wire...


----------



## Brettski (Feb 2, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> The Colts scored 38 points against the Pats D, and they will score over 30 against the Bears.  No way Rexie G can stay with the Colts offense, so it is a blowout - 33-14.
> 
> And then - if you think you've seen a lot of Peyton Manning until now, you ain't seen nothing yet......he'll have his own breakfast sandwich at McDonald's in 2 weeks......




It's kinda hard to thro when you're on your back


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 2, 2007)

honestly, i wont be watching, we'll be driving back to NY from CT for most of it....havent watched a football game in God only knows how many years, nor do i follow it at all.....just doesnt float my boat.....(i could go on a rant why..but will spare you all)


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 2, 2007)

My greatest plan... I will be in Vail and be at Happy Hour when the game starts on the East Coast... plus, get a full day of skiing in.

:beer::beer:


----------



## Brettski (Feb 2, 2007)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> honestly, i wont be watching, we'll be driving back to NY from CT for most of it....havent watched a football game in God only knows how many years, nor do i follow it at all.....just doesnt float my boat.....(i could go on a rant why..but will spare you all)




Nah, come on, how come.  Do you watch any sports?


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 2, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Nah, come on, how come.  Do you watch any sports?



 It's because he used to edit NFL games for NBC sports, just like the people who work at mcdonalds, they dont eat the food anymore, probably just sick of it, reminds him of work too much, i cant blame him on that one, i dont eat fritolay chips anymore


----------



## Paul (Feb 2, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> It's because he used to edit NFL games for NBC sports, just like the people who work at mcdonalds, they dont eat the food anymore, probably just sick of it, reminds him of work too much, i cant blame him on that one, i dont eat fritolay chips anymore



No way, I design WANs in my free time every chance I get, what's wrong with you guys?

/sarcasm


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 2, 2007)

Bears' defense, special teams & running game will be the difference.  Grossman won't have to perform that well for them to win.  Bears' ground game will keep Peyton on the sidelines more than he's used to.  Uhrlacher will take over the game in the 4th quarter.  Bears in a close one 24-21.

Remember, everyone picked the Saints against the Bears and the Bears running game wore them out eventually.  Colts are a better team than the Saints but you can't underestimate the Bears.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 2, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> Bears' defense, special teams & running game will be the difference.  Grossman won't have to perform that well for them to win.  Bears' ground game will keep Peyton on the sidelines more than he's used to.  Uhrlacher will take over the game in the 4th quarter.  Bears in a close one 24-21.
> 
> Remember, everyone picked the Saints against the Bears and the Bears running game wore them out eventually.  Colts are a better team than the Saints but you can't underestimate the Bears.



 You make some valid points the thing that would scare me the most if when Grossman starts scrambling, just throw the damn ball away, he acts like its a timebomb and has to throw it to somebody anybody even if its the opponent, he scares the hell out of me, he thinks hes brett favre and can fit the ball into tiny spaces.  His problem is he throws a really really good deep ball, but like Eli is horrible throwing the short pass and very inaccurate which in my opinion will do him and his team in.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 2, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> You make some valid points the thing that would scare me the most if when Grossman starts scrambling, just throw the damn ball away, he acts like its a timebomb and has to throw it to somebody anybody even if its the opponent, he scares the hell out of me, he thinks hes brett favre and can fit the ball into tiny spaces.  His problem is he throws a really really good deep ball, but like Eli is horrible throwing the short pass and very inaccurate which in my opinion will do him and his team in.



Also, every one thought that the Colts would have trouble with Larry Johnson and KC...they shut the 2nd best running game in the NFL down cold; KC didn't have a first down until the 3rd quarter.

As I recall, the Pats running game didn't do much either.

That's exactly why I don't think the Bears have a prayer; the Colts are going to shut the Bears run game down and make Grossman beat them. I don't think he's going to be able to do that.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 2, 2007)

Totally agree with you Jim, and i dont get the colts run defense, horrible during the season, now its just great???  Makes no sense.  If the Bears want to win this game they better get 2 scores from either defense or special teams, otherwise i dont even think the game will be close.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 2, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Totally agree with you Jim, and i dont get the colts run defense, horrible during the season, now its just great???  Makes no sense.  If the Bears want to win this game they better get 2 scores from either defense or special teams, otherwise i dont even think the game will be close.



Dungy is a fox...not to be trusted.

Why burn the team out in the regular season trying to go undefeated because the media wants it? He wants a championship. What better way to screw all your competition than playing D one way during the season then another during the playoffs, especially a defense that's built on speed rather than size?

If the Bears win, it will be because of their special teams which are clearly superior to the Colts.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 2, 2007)

Jim just curious if u agree with that statement i made before that if u took the 4 best players off each team like for Indy , Manning, Wayne, Harrison, and Freeney and then the best 4 for the Bears which wouldnt even include their QB that the Bears would then be the far superior team?


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 2, 2007)

If im Lovie time to play dirty, i send a scrub in there to smack Manning down, take the 15yd penalty and hopefully ruffle his feathers up and re-injure that thumb, ya sounds bad but hey do u wanna win or what.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 2, 2007)

Of course that could backfire and just piss them off more and 55-10 here we come


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 2, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> You make some valid points the thing that would scare me the most if when Grossman starts scrambling, just throw the damn ball away, he acts like its a timebomb and has to throw it to somebody anybody even if its the opponent, he scares the hell out of me, he thinks hes brett favre and can fit the ball into tiny spaces.  His problem is he throws a really really good deep ball, but like Eli is horrible throwing the short pass and very inaccurate which in my opinion will do him and his team in.



I agree about Grossman.  He scares the hell out of me too and I'm a Bears fan.  If Grossman does what you say, the Bears will be in trouble.  I don't think the Bears' coaches will let him lose the game, however.  He'll be on strict instructions to establish the running game early and throw the ball away if he gets flushed out of the pocket.

I agree that the Colts' run defense has been impressive lately.  If the Bears' offensive line can control the line of scrimmage early and establish a solid running game, Thomas Jones & Cedric Benson will be the 1-2 punch that could make the difference.  Add a couple of early field goals from Robbie Gould, who has been Mr. Automatic, and Grossman won't have to win the game and any mistakes he makes won't be the difference.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 2, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Jim just curious if u agree with that statement i made before that if u took the 4 best players off each team like for Indy , Manning, Wayne, Harrison, and Freeney and then the best 4 for the Bears which wouldnt even include their QB that the Bears would then be the far superior team?



Not really because Hestor is one of the Bear's best players and he's a big part of their special teams superiority. Without him, they lose alot of the one big advantage the Bears have over the Colts. Also, the Bears would have to give up Urlacher and probably at least one other defensive player, so their advantage on D would be compromised.

In NFL championship games, it usually comes down to the QB's. The biggest reason I think the Colts will win big.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 2, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> I agree about Grossman.  He scares the hell out of me too and I'm a Bears fan.



 Wow i would hate to be in your shoes , hard to believe they have all this controversy about their QB and had the season they had, well the good news is recently teams like Baltimore, Tampa Bay have both won the big one and like your team had a superior defense and a QB and offense that nobody trusted.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 2, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Wow i would hate to be in your shoes , hard to believe they have all this controversy about their QB and had the season they had, well the good news is recently teams like Baltimore, Tampa Bay have both won the big one and like your team had a superior defense and a QB and offense that nobody trusted.




Bear's D overcame their qb's inconsistent play and it helped big time playing in a weaker division. IMO Rex is the wild card, he puts his D in a short field against the hawker, it will be a blow out. 

Weakness in colts offense is well known, da bears have the manpower to execute it.


----------



## Paul (Feb 2, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> If im Lovie time to play dirty, i send a scrub in there to smack Manning down, take the 15yd penalty and hopefully ruffle his feathers up and re-injure that thumb, ya sounds bad but hey do u wanna win or what.



No way would Lovie ever do that. He really is one of the most high-character guys in the league. According to his players, he doesn't even curse. Also, Lovie and Tony are very close friends from when Lovie was Tony's DC down in Tampa. 

That being said, I'd do the same thing.:lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 2, 2007)

I agree Lovie is a very classy act


----------



## SkiFirst (Feb 2, 2007)

Colts will win in a close game. Maybe 24-20


----------



## ajl50 (Feb 4, 2007)

Really this is the most boring game ever right now. 
SHOOT ME. 
The bears offense is just so bad.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 5, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Ok the game is finally almost upon us, who do you got and why?  I just feel the Colts have slayed the dragon and its all downhill from here, i cant find a reason why they can lose so im picking them 38-17..



 Well i had the 17 right, hmmmm and for all you betters with conspiracy theories if they kicked that field goal at the end and you bet the over you would be in great shape at 47 being the number, but ummm no they just gave the ball back so you LOSE.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 5, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> You make some valid points the thing that would scare me the most if when Grossman starts scrambling, just throw the damn ball away, he acts like its a timebomb and has to throw it to somebody anybody even if its the opponent, he scares the hell out of me, he thinks hes brett favre and can fit the ball into tiny spaces.  His problem is he throws a really really good deep ball, but like Eli is horrible throwing the short pass and very inaccurate which in my opinion will do him and his team in.



 Ummm did i have this dude pegged or what???


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 5, 2007)

What a crap game. I'm a Chicago native, and in no way did the Bears deserve to win, I don't think either team deserved to win after watching that game. And on top of it, the commercials sucked!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2007)

I have been a Bears fan since Moses was boy  BUT please guys GET RID OF GROSSMAN---ARGGGHHHHHHHHHH. No talent --little brain  n o field generaklship keeps thinkinh he can throw into double and triple coverage EVEN tho he's toodamn small to see over the rush  ------------AARGHHH

Even the Bears didn't pull it off  my NEXT fav team did ( Harrison and Frehney  --ex - SU Orangemen)  

Shiek i agree even the commercials sucked


----------



## JimG. (Feb 5, 2007)

The weather made a big difference, yet still the Bears couldn't capitalize. It all came down to the Bears offense which is weak. Special teams certainly came through (Hester is a stud), and they had the lead and were close at the half. 

But the Colts stoned them in the second half. The Bears had nothing to respond with. Grossman is not a playmaker. 

The better team won.


----------



## Brettski (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey, in bad weather the defense is suppose to shine....Peyton smoked them

One of the best bowls to watch in a long time....

Threw some steaks on annd came back in and it was 7-0

Wild game...could have used a closer finish...but Rex is...well, Rex


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 5, 2007)

Bad game, bad commercials, bad halftime - what a shit game.  And Rex Grossman just *SUCKS!!!!*   He has to be the worst QB to ever play in a Super Bowl......

It's hard to watch the Colts win.  And if he wasn't insufferable enough before, now Peyton is America's Hero since he finally won a Super Bowl.  However, I have to admit that Tony Dungy is a good guy and it's nice to see him win...........there, I said it.......


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 5, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> Bad game, bad commercials, bad halftime - what a shit game.  And Rex Grossman just *SUCKS!!!!*   He has to be the worst QB to ever play in a Super Bowl......
> 
> It's hard to watch the Colts win.  And if he wasn't insufferable enough before, now Peyton is America's Hero since he finally won a Super Bowl.



I can see it now. "CSI:Miami brought to you pimpmyself manning" "60 Minutes brought to you by Pimpy Manning"
blech.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 5, 2007)

Why do so many people seem to dislike Peyton Manning? Because Archie Manning is his father? Because he works so hard? Because he's good? Because he just wrote his check to the Hall of Fame?

Or is it because he beat the Pats?

Just askin' because he seems like a decent, hard working young man to me. I wouldn't mind it if one of my boys grew up to be as decent and as successful as he is. 

And I think his commercials are good, even though I could care less what he's selling.


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 5, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Why do so many people seem to dislike Peyton Manning? Because Archie Manning is his father? Because he works so hard? Because he's good? Because he just wrote his check to the Hall of Fame?
> 
> Or is it because he beat the Pats?
> 
> ...



I can only speak for myself, but I think he's a pompous crybaby who doesn't take blame for his mistakes and blames his teammates. You saw some in yesterdays game, he threw behind the reciever and proceeded to bitch at the player for not catching an uncatchable ball.
He seems pretty damn full of himself too, not much humility. I could be wrong, but that's how I feel.


----------



## hammer (Feb 5, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> Bad game, bad commercials, bad halftime - what a shit game.  And Rex Grossman just *SUCKS!!!!*   He has to be the worst QB to ever play in a Super Bowl......
> 
> It's hard to watch the Colts win.  And if he wasn't insufferable enough before, now Peyton is America's Hero since he finally won a Super Bowl.  However, I have to admit that Tony Dungy is a good guy and it's nice to see him win...........there, I said it.......


Not that you're biased or anything :wink:, but how do you think the Pats would have done against the Bears if they had made it?

I didn't watch the game (OK, maybe I saw a few seconds of it) but I get the impression that if the Patriots were in the game and playing like they could have that they would have beaten the Bears soundly...


----------



## Paul (Feb 5, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Or is it because he beat the Pats?



*DingDingDing* We have a winner....


----------



## Brettski (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't know, I still thought it was one of the better bowls to watch

Manning blaming everyone?

Well, he hasn't made it out to be that he won the bowl...still saying the right things, like it was a team effort...ect


----------



## jack97 (Feb 5, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Why do so many people seem to dislike Peyton Manning? Because Archie Manning is his father? Because he works so hard? Because he's good? Because he just wrote his check to the Hall of Fame?
> 
> Or is it because he beat the Pats?
> 
> ...



Highest paid qb in history, comes from the social class of elite qb families.  It's because he doesn't need to do commercials but chooses to do them anyway.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 5, 2007)

jack97 said:


> Highest paid qb in history, It's because he doesn't need to do commercials but chooses to do them anyway.



Well, if you're going to use money as a measuring stick of why you hate athletes, you must not like too many.

How do you feel about players like Michael Jordan (an ex-player who redefined endorsement) and Tiger Woods (who took what Jordan did and brought it to the next level)?


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 5, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Why do so many people seem to dislike Peyton Manning?



Jim remember when Elway won , u couldnt get the smile off his face, Manning was just Ho-hum, he didnt even seem to enjoy it, and hes a crybaby when he loses, short answers and what not, then when we wins he doesnt even seem to enjoy it.   Hmmm So Mickelson got the monkey off his back, Manning got it off his, Guess whos next yankee fans A-ROD lol. Ohhhh it will be a fun baseball season


----------



## JimG. (Feb 5, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Jim remember when Elway won , u couldnt get the smile off his face, Manning was just Ho-hum, he didnt even seem to enjoy it, and hes a crybaby when he loses, short answers and what not, then when we wins he doesnt even seem to enjoy it.   Hmmm So Mickelson got the monkey off his back, Manning got it off his, Guess whos next yankee fans A-ROD lol. Ohhhh it will be a fun baseball season



When Elway lost you couldn't get him to hide those horse teeth...he was always smiling.

I didn't think Manning was ho hum...remember, everyone expected him to win anyway, so he can't win regardless. If he's dancing, people don't like him because he was supposed to win, if he loses he's the perpetual bridesmaid. 

Crybaby? I've heard others say that and that he blames his teammates when he throws bad passes...or is he telling his teammates that they just ran the wrong route? Hmmmm? 

Short answers? You mean like Belichick? Nuff said. Athletes shouldn't be bubbly when they lose.

Screw A-hole...I'm still pissed he's still a Yankee.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 5, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Well, if you're going to use money as a measuring stick of why you hate athletes, you must not like too many.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Its not about the money.... (couldn't resist that line). Its about his persona being thrown at me all week long. After a certain point, it grows old.


----------



## Paul (Feb 5, 2007)

Let's all be frank here for a sec...




Its the Laser, rocket arm, isn't it? You all have something against 6'4" 230 lb.quarterbacks with laser, rocket arms.


I knew it...


----------



## jack97 (Feb 5, 2007)

Paul said:


> Let's all be frank here for a sec...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's not envy... blah blah. 

If it was, I would hate brady, one of the top paid qbs with three rings.  Dates bridget, breaks up and dates geisel. Goes see the pope and got a balcony seat at the state of the union address. Man what a life.


----------



## Paul (Feb 5, 2007)

jack97 said:


> It's not envy... blah blah.
> 
> If it was, I would hate brady, one of the top paid qbs with three rings.  Dates bridget, breaks up and dates geisel. Goes see the pope and got a balcony seat at the state of the union address. Man what a life.



Yeah..... but he doesn't have a laser, rocket arm, though. :dunce:


----------



## jack97 (Feb 5, 2007)

Paul said:


> Yeah..... but he doesn't have a laser, rocket arm, though. :dunce:




LOL, I got to stop feeding you lines and get back to work.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 5, 2007)

jack97 said:


> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if you're going to use money as a measuring stick of why you hate athletes, you must not like too many.
> ...


----------



## jack97 (Feb 5, 2007)

JimG. said:


> My point? Blame the media if you're sick of that stuff, not Manning.



Once he agrees to make those commercials he is part of the media circus.


----------



## BoB (Feb 5, 2007)

"Why do so many people seem to dislike Peyton Manning? "

Because he's so V-A-I-N...his commercials are way over the top. What a tool.

Because he beat the Pats?- naw, lots of teams have beaten them, but none with a QB so in love with himself.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey as a HUGE Bears fan -----WE"LL GLADLY TAKE MANNING   . I dont give a rat's  -ss bout his image or whatever . The sucker can chuck the ball 

Anybody WANT  Grossman ??????


----------



## Paul (Feb 5, 2007)

BoB said:


> "Why do so many people seem to dislike Peyton Manning? "
> 
> Because he's so V-A-I-N...his commercials are way over the top. What a tool.
> 
> Because he beat the Pats?- naw, lots of teams have beaten them, but none with a QB so in love with himself.



You can't be serious. Do you think he writes those commercials too?


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 5, 2007)

OK - Peyton's commercials actually do make me laugh ("D-Caf, D-Caf......!!"), but in general I have a problem with looking at athletes hawking products and services.  They're just jocks, after all.  I simply prefer Brady because a) he's a Patriot, b) he's got three rings, and c) he keeps a very low profile.  I think that's appropriate for a guy who throws a pig bladder around for a living.  

The only athlete I can handle watching on TV doing anything other than his sport is Tiger Woods, based on the fact that he is so ridiculously intelligent and actually has something to say..........


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2007)

SO CM  how bout in addition to Athletes , we add entertainers, movie stars , talking heads with helmet hairdo's, loud mouth talk show hosts &hostesses yada, yada ,yada anyone care to add to the list of BOZOS hawking stuff

OH yes lest we not forget the unmentionables--------------------POLITICIANS


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 5, 2007)

JimG. said:


> jack97 said:
> 
> 
> > Tiger is one who never seems to be off the radar... To me, he's a great football player, probably one of the better QB's statistically ever. And he did what Dan Marino never did do...he won the big game. Give the guy a break.
> ...


----------



## jack97 (Feb 6, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> OK - Peyton's commercials actually do make me laugh ("D-Caf, D-Caf......!!"), but in general I have a problem with looking at athletes hawking products and services.  They're just jocks, after all.  I simply prefer Brady because a) he's a Patriot, b) he's got three rings, and c) he keeps a very low profile.  I think that's appropriate for a guy who throws a pig bladder around for a living.



I agree....

IIRC, brady did his first commercial with Madden for Sirious radio and then insisted and brought his receivers for another shot. Later he did the credit card gig, insisted on bringing in the O line.  The later turned out to be his last, according to a weei interview, the whole process just left a bad taste in his mouth. 

The pimp on the other hand will use his new fame as a SB winner to front more products. In my book, saying yes all the time to these commercials put you in the same boat as the talking heads in the media. Its’ not because he needs the money, he has to feed his ego.


----------



## Paul (Feb 6, 2007)

jack97 said:


> I agree....
> 
> IIRC, brady did his first commercial with Madden for Sirious radio and then insisted and brought his receivers for another shot. Later he did the credit card gig, insisted on bringing in the O line.  The later turned out to be his last, *according to a weei interview,* the whole process just left a bad taste in his mouth.
> 
> The pimp on the other hand will use his new fame as a SB winner to front more products. In my book, saying yes all the time to these commercials put you in the same boat as the talking heads in the media. Its’ not because he needs the money, he has to feed his ego.



Here's where that argument loses its credibility...;-) 

Its like saying "according to FOX News, Dick Cheney is a really loveable teddybear who likes puppies and sunshine."


----------



## jack97 (Feb 6, 2007)

Paul said:


> Here's where that argument loses its credibility...;-)
> 
> Its like saying "according to FOX News, Dick Cheney is a really loveable teddybear who likes puppies and sunshine."



Good point, however, I heard an excerpt where brady said he was going lay low on the commercials for a while. 

BTW whats' wrong with liking puppies and sunshine and being a warmonger?


----------



## JimG. (Feb 6, 2007)

jack97 said:


> Once he agrees to make those commercials he is part of the media circus.



Would you turn down the MILLIONS in endorsement dollars and not make the commercials to maintain your philosophical viewpoint? 

If so, you are more committed to your principles than 99.999999999% of the rest of humanity.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 6, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Would you turn down the MILLIONS in endorsement dollars and not make the commercials to maintain your philosophical viewpoint?



In 04, Peyton agreed to a 99 million contract for seven years, 34 million in signing bonus (guarantee money, no restructure). If I had this wealth I would say its enuf for me. Which goes back to my original point, either he wants more money or he has to feed his ego. 

All indications are that Brady has his money, he is turning down commercial to focus on football.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 6, 2007)

jack97 said:


> In 04, Peyton agreed to a 99 million contract for seven years, 34 million in signing bonus (guarantee money, no restructure). If I had this wealth I would say its enuf for me. Which goes back to my original point, either he wants more money or he has to feed his ego.
> 
> All indications are that Brady has his money, he is turning down commercial to focus on football.



Like I said, you are more committed to your ideals than most. You and Tom. Tom Brady, didn't he appear on SNL in his underwear? That was really funny, especially now that I think he must have done so for free because of his ideals.

But in your case I think you ought to wait until you're filthy rich already and have to turn down another 50 mil before you decide how you'll really react.

I wouldn't leave any of that money on the table and I dare say most others wouldn't either.

And no shot at Brady here because he's a great QB, but for all his focus and all of Manning's supposed love of self and money, which of them won the Super Bowl?


----------



## jack97 (Feb 6, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Tom Brady, didn't he appear on SNL in his underwear? That was really funny, especially now that I think he must have done so for free because of his ideals.



Brady was drafted in the 6th round, prob made minimum at 250k/yr. The year he won his first sb, he did the snl gig and the sirous commercial (maybe two years later), he was under that contract, to the patriots credit, they restructure his contract two or three years afterwards, to reflect his on field performance. 

Peyton was the first pick in 98, became an instant millionaire (ryan leaf the second pick got over 40 million). The Peyton got more from the table with 04 contract. This isn’t taking anything away from his performance on the field, he does have a laser rocket arm. I just don’t like him because he either greedy or vain, prob a little of both.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 6, 2007)

jack97 said:


> I just don’t like him because he either greedy or vain, prob a little of both.



Then you've met him and spoken to him at length; and you examined his finances to see what he does with his money.

Greedy and vain...alot of folks feel that way about all athletes.

Jack, I'm not trying to be a pain here, but don't you think you might be jumping to conclusions about him being greedy and vain? I can't tell squat about an athlete from watching them play or watching their commercials. For all I know, Manning may be a flaming asshole, but I can't assume he is just because he's good, he makes alot of money, and he makes commercials. That describes alot of successful athletes.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 6, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Then you've met him and spoken to him at length; and you examined his finances to see what he does with his money.
> 
> Greedy and vain...alot of folks feel that way about all athletes.
> 
> Jack, I'm not trying to be a pain here, but don't you think you might be jumping to conclusions about him being greedy and vain? I can't tell squat about an athlete from watching them play or watching their commercials. For all I know, Manning may be a flaming asshole, but I can't assume he is just because he's good, he makes alot of money, and he makes commercials. That describes alot of successful athletes.



C'mon Jim, stop taking it out of context. Not all atheletes want to grab it all from the table. Since I only follow the Pat, I can name Brady, Bruschi, Covlin, Brown, Vrabel and maybe Seymour who have taken less to stay and play for the Pats. 

BTW, all this greed is turning me off from baseball, followed it when I was a kid, hardly ever follow it now. The NFL is borderline and I have been slowly turning off.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 6, 2007)

jack97 said:


> C'mon Jim, stop taking it out of context. Not all atheletes want to grab it all from the table. Since I only follow the Pat, I can name Brady, Bruschi, Covlin, Brown, Vrabel and maybe Seymour who have taken less to stay and play for the Pats.
> 
> BTW, all this greed is turning me off from baseball, followed it when I was a kid, hardly ever follow it now. The NFL is borderline and I have been slowly turning off.



I'm not disagreeing with you...I watch alot less also for the same reason.

I don't think I've taken anything out of context though...I'm just confused why Manning gets the lion's share of your disgust when most other star athletes do exactly what he does. In fact, I'll go so far as to say that most Americans live by the creedo "grab as much as you can for you and yours". What makes it so wrong when Manning does it?

The obvious fact that you just don't like him seems to be the main issue.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 6, 2007)

JimG. said:


> ..I'm just confused why Manning gets the lion's share of your disgust when most other star athletes do exactly what he does. In fact, I'll go so far as to say that most Americans live by the creedo "grab as much as you can for you and yours". What makes it so wrong when Manning does it?



The only problem I have is that I have to watch his commericals all week long, take about saturation. To me a big turn off.

BTW, the only time I watch TV is for news, interesting documentary or sporting events.


----------



## Paul (Feb 6, 2007)

jack97 said:


> Good point, however, I heard an excerpt where brady said he was going lay low on the commercials for a while.
> 
> BTW whats' wrong with liking puppies and sunshine and being a warmonger?



Okay, as long as it wasn't Pete doing an impersonation...:razz: 

Hmmmm.....I'll have to ponder the puppies/warmonger one...:idea: 


FWIW, I agree with Jim. I tend to think many star atheletes etc... are vain, horrible etc, but there are quite a few who prove to be otherwise. (Brady, McNabb, Brees, Tiki and Rhonde Barber...) I really don't put Peyton in either of these categories. Yet.


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 6, 2007)

jack97 said:


> The only problem I have is that I have to watch his commericals all week long, take about saturation. To me a big turn off.
> 
> BTW, the only time I watch TV is for news, interesting documentary or sporting events.



Obviously you don't have the "home boil lancing channel"


----------



## JimG. (Feb 6, 2007)

jack97 said:


> The only problem I have is that I have to watch his commericals all week long, take about saturation. To me a big turn off.
> 
> BTW, the only time I watch TV is for news, interesting documentary or sporting events.



That's fair...pretty much sucks to have to see him so much if you don't like him; I don't much care for the sports hero saturation thing either.

I felt that way with Michael Jordan (I hated the Spike Lee commercials), Tiger (who hawks everything under the sun), and especially Kobe Bryant's McDonalds commercials, especially after his faux pas in the hotel room.

Unfortunately, the only way to stop it is to use the remote and change the channel.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 6, 2007)

JimG. said:


> I felt that way with Michael Jordan (I hated the Spike Lee commercials), Tiger (who hawks everything under the sun), and especially Kobe Bryant's McDonalds commercials, especially after his faux pas in the hotel room.



Yeah, these guys have hit the saturation point. To some, including me, Peyton is at this point. 

Funny, another guy who was getting there was Bledsoe, prob a regional thing. Ironically, Brady taking over that yr took care of alot of problems.


----------



## wintersyndrome (Feb 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted by jack97 View Post
> Once he agrees to make those commercials he is part of the media circus.





JimG. said:


> Would you turn down the MILLIONS in endorsement dollars and not make the commercials to maintain your philosophical viewpoint?
> 
> If so, you are more committed to your principles than 99.999999999% of the rest of humanity.



once you buy sell or process any product bought sold or processed (thank you Lloyd Dobler) you are part of the media Circus...welcome to the jungle


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 6, 2007)

Back to the thread:    Grossman Sucks --Manning doesn't


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 7, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> Back to the thread:    Grossman Sucks --Manning doesn't



 Finally something we all agree on


----------

